# POP3Store, TOP und nervige Debuginfo



## BinaryLogic (5. Nov 2010)

Hey Community,

derzeit bin ich dran einen kleinen Email-Client zu erstellen - deswegen war ich mir erst uneinig, ob in den Anfängerbereich oder hierher. Naja, wenns hier nicht gefällt sagt bescheid. 

Also zu meinem Problem. Derzeit arbeite ich mit der Java Mail und versucht Emails zu empfangen, das klappt auch super aber eine nervige Debugmitteilung ärgert mich:


```
DEBUG POP3: server doesn't support TOP, disabling it
```

Okay, ich schlage mich also durch die API documentation und siehe da Problem gefunden. 


```
prop.put("mail.pop3.disabletop", "true");
```
 => prop = Properties-Klasse

Ich arbeite mit dem POP3-Store und beim connecten kommt die obige Debugmeldung. Ich habe schon versucht, mit 
	
	
	
	





```
files.capabilities().remove("TOP", null);
```
 zu arbeiten, die Meldung erscheint jedoch immer noch. ???:L

Wie kann ich diese Meldung entfernen? Weil es funktioniert ja! Die Meldung stört mich nur in der Console. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. :toll:

BinaryLogic


Gesucht folgende Begriffe: POP3, Store, TOP, Debug


----------



## HoaX (6. Nov 2010)

Einfach Debug auf false setzen und fertig ... solche Probleme möcht ich haben


----------



## BinaryLogic (6. Nov 2010)

Danke HoaX für deine Antwort.
Aber es wäre nett, wenn du mir noch weiter helfen könntest.
Ich habe nichts gefunden um das Debugging auszuschalten (in der IDE, das es auch im Programm nicht erscheint), bzw. nichts um die Debugnachrichten der Exception auszuschalten. 

Sorry BinaryLogic (ich such schonmal weiter).

*EDIT:*
Habe jetzt die Methode .setDebug(); für die Session gefunden, aber wenn ich diese ausstelle, kommt die obige Mitteilung weiterhin.
Ich habe gesehen, dass der POP3Store ein debug flag erbt von dem Store, bzw der vom Service.
Aber ich habe keine Methoden, bzw. keinen Direktzugriff auf diese Variable


----------



## BinaryLogic (12. Nov 2010)

Leider kann ich meinen vorherigen Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeiten, darum bitte ich diesen Doppelpost zu entschuldigen.
Ich wollte nur noch kurz bekannt geben, dass ich eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden habe.

Es war leider ein ziemlich dummer Fehler, aber da aus der Dokumentation der Java Mail:

```
[URL="http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/javadocs/com/sun/mail/pop3/package-summary.html"]JavaMail API Doc.[/URL]
```
 ersichtlich wird, muss der Key wie folgt lauten:

```
mail.pop3.disabletop
```
Dies ist aber falsch, bei Benutzung des POP3Store und der JavaMail API funktioniert nur folgendes um die Debugmeldung zu umgehen:

```
mail.pop.disabletop
```

Wobei es mir trotzdem komisch vorkommt, wie die Abfrage hier läuft, weil eigntl. die bei Abfrage der Capabilities eine leere Map zurückgegeben wurde, also müsste er spätestens beim der zweiten Bedingung rausspringen.

```
POP3Store:
[...]/*
	 * If we haven't explicitly disabled use of the TOP command,
	 * and the server has provided its capabilities,
	 * and the server doesn't support the TOP command,
	 * disable the TOP command.
	 */
	if (!disableTop &&
		capabilities != null && capabilities.containsKey("TOP")) {
	    disableTop = true;
	    session.getDebugOut().println(
		    "DEBUG POP3: server doesn't support TOP, disabling it");
	}
```

Nagut, danke trotzdem soweit. Konstruktive Beiträge oder Kritik an mir kann gerne noch hier reingeschrieben werden. Ich schließe das Thema [bzw. als Erledigt kennzeichnen] dann so um ca. 18Uhr.

BinaryLogic


----------

